# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  First stay in TB

## JahLove

We are so excited that we finally booked our first stay in TB. We ha've been there on day trips and this last February drove out from Negril for the Morgan Heritage concert. We are so looking forward to immersing our selves in your community for this short visit of four nights. We consider this our mini holiday from our two month stay in Negril. 

What are the must dos when in TB? We're not looking for anything touristy just want to get to know the community and experience the vibe. We love to walk, and hope to cover the village that way. 

We are also considering taking route cabs from Negril to TB. Is that advisable? We don't want to take rides away from the locals but would love the experience. How long could that take us?

----------


## rjonsun

The last time we did route taxis from TB back to Negril it was actually faster than a private driver!  You know how those route taxis can fly.  TB to Junction.  Junction to Black River.  Black River to Whitehouse.  White house to Sav.  Sav to negril.  2 years ago it was about $20 for 2 people.  It was early on a Saturday morning.
Regards,
Bob

----------


## JitterBug

where are  u staying? . . . feel free to walk around . . . it's soo laid back, walking is like touring . . .

----------


## JahLove

> where are  u staying? . . . feel free to walk around . . . it's soo laid back, walking is like touring . . .


We're staying at KuDehya.

----------


## JitterBug

dont know that place . . . i generally stay at coconut cottage . . . close to jake's . . . walking around is easy and you will enjoy.
the only thing i don't like is the black sand.

----------


## TAH

> We're staying at KuDehya.


It's a good spot. I've stayed there a few times (see my profile pic). Please report back on the health of Iyaras' pit bull pup, he was in pretty rough shape when we were there last (had worms). He said he was going to take him to Kingston and get medicine...

----------


## JahLove

I'll report back after our stay in mid February. The upper room looks awesome with that huge deck, but it was already book for the time we wanted.

----------


## TAH

That is my room, it's horrible, you don't want it... j/k 
Bummer.

----------


## JahLove

Darn, do you book this horrible room  at the same time every year? How long do you normally stay in TB.

----------


## TAH

> Darn, do you book this horrible room �� at the same time every year? How long do you normally stay in TB.


Yes, and the time varies, but I think we've settled on a week there and a week in Negril. Still trying to decide whether we're going to do TB or Port Antonio this year, and Costa Rica is still a distant possibility...

----------


## murph

Here an old trip report I did from our stay at KuDehya; skip to page 7


http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...ighlight=murph

have a great time!!!

----------


## JahLove

Thanks for sharing your trip report murph, it made me even more excited to be staying KuDehya. How old is the owners son and have they had more children since you stayed?

----------


## murph

No problem, I figured it might help! 

I'm really bad at guessing ages- but I'm thinking the little one is inbetween 3 and 12

----------


## limeex2

> The last time we did route taxis from TB back to Negril it was actually faster than a private driver!  You know how those route taxis can fly.  TB to Junction.  Junction to Black River.  Black River to Whitehouse.  White house to Sav.  Sav to negril.  2 years ago it was about $20 for 2 people.  It was early on a Saturday morning.
> Regards,
> Bob


 Did you take separate taxi's from town to town? Thats seems like a graet deal. I paid $125. The drive is great.

----------


## rjonsun

Yes, they were separate route taxi's.  They dropped us off and we hopped right into another.  It was great timing.  Another time we went from Negril to TB and it took us about 3 hours.
Regards,
Bob

----------


## Jim-Donna

Still a GREAT report~~TY

----------


## JahLove

> Yes, and the time varies, but I think we've settled on a week there and a week in Negril. Still trying to decide whether we're going to do TB or Port Antonio this year, and Costa Rica is still a distant possibility...


Hey TAH, are we going to be neighbors at  KuDehya in February?

----------


## TAH

Not in February, we don't get down that way until late March.  :Frown:

----------


## limeex2

Walking on Fort Charles Beach. Deserted beach as far as you can see. Dinner at Striky's. We stopped at a little road side bar and Caf. (main road,but I don't recall the name,sorry) 2 cocktails into it 2 Bongo players showed up, then a guitar player and it took off from there. Somewhere good and dark at night,you don't have to go far and the star gazing is incredible. I felt safe and comfy in TB.

----------

